

Wikipedia is down - jacquesm
http://downorjustforme.com/wikipedia.org

======
taylorbuley
You often see press coverage of 15 minute downtime.

It's sort of like the people who clap when a waitress drops some dishes

------
richchan
As confirmed by wiki's twitter account: <http://twitter.com/#!/wikipedia>

.. and the thousands of tweets coming in about it.

